# Corydoras and Planaria



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

Corys would probably eat baby shrimp. I've seen my corys eat fairly large mosquito larvae that are bigger than baby shrimp.


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

probably dwarf cories would be less likely to eat shrimplets, but i can't say that for sure


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Do you think Panda Corydoras would be okay? Im thinkin about gettin them at the end of summer once the population of the FRS explode so that a few eaten babies would be okay. Thanks!


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Get some Dario Dario they're so tiny and should help a little


----------



## Psionic (Dec 22, 2011)

shrimpNewbie said:


> Get some Dario Dario they're so tiny and should help a little


I had dario dario in my shrimp tank. They won't bother adults at all. I do remove him when one gets berried. They will snack on babies quickly. Even if you have lots of moss, that won't stop the dario from hunting them. 


-Val


----------



## JoeD323 (Sep 27, 2011)

IMO cories really don't bother shrimp, healthy ones at least. I have kept full grown green aeneus in my shrimp tanks before and not noticed any trouble as far as population growth in the shrimp colony. Well fed cories are lazy. Fact. The last thing they want to do is try to catch up with a healthy tiny shrimplet. 

I've even seen my school of cories sharing bottom wafers with shrimps of all sizes without issue.

Joe


----------



## valerie2535 (Jun 25, 2012)

i have a question and im new to this site 

i want to know a good freshwater sand shifter that would not hurt my clown loaches


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I have to second the cories not bothering the shrimps. I see baby shrimps walking over my C. habrosus. o_o Habrosus bros so silly...


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

I've had several types of corydoras coexist with red cherry shrimp, without problem.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you all! And no significant losses with babies? Im thinking about getting them mid-summer so that should give my shrimp population to get a jumpstart. 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Any experience with Kuhli Loaches and RCS?


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

I have been keeping habrosus corys with my fire reds for about 8 weeks or so and I have more baby shrimp than ever. They decimated the ostracod population but seem to leave the shrimplets alone.


----------



## ptr (Sep 23, 2011)

Chrisinator said:


> Any experience with Kuhli Loaches and RCS?


No problem. They pretty much ignore each other.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Shrimp babies will be an easy snack for the corydoras. If anything I would recommend pygmy corydoras. Ideally to get rid of planaria you want something that will dig through the substrate to churn up the worms for a snack, so micro rasboras would be ok but not ideal. Pygmy cories are your best bet. Panda corydoras though small don't count as pygmy corydoras. I also find pandas to be really fragile for some reason. I would go pygmy if you have the chance. 

Hope you have round substrate with nothing too sharp, if its sharp itll cut the cory's barbels and they'll die....giving pplanaria more food lol


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses so far! Keep em coming!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I keep gammarus shrimp with hastatus cories (a little smaller than Pandas) and the gammarus shrimp are thrieving. They are in this tank as a readily available food source for my plecos but they have a healthy colony going and neither the corys not the L46 and L174 plecos have been able to wipe them out. Your adult RCS will be fine. I keep adult RCS males with them as well and I have yet to see them eat one. But the planaria are thrieving in this tank as well. If you are hoping the corys will take care of the planaria, you might be disappointed. Maybe larger corys would work but then the shrimp could be in danger. I would cut down on the feeding.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

if you have planeria.. you are feeding too much and or too much food left over.. 

cut back.. and do some water changes


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Planaria I will add isn't bad for your tank. Provides extra snacks for smaller fish


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

But this is a shrimp tank... No fish.

I do not yet *knock on wood* have planaria in a tank but wanted to add Corydoras as a preventative measure (which i already do since i only feed once a week) and also add a litte more activities


----------



## cprash (Apr 1, 2012)

I've heard loaches can and will slaughter shrimp. Your results will vary with Corys since they are peaceful but can fit babies in their mouth. 

I dealt with my planaria by getting a feeding dish, cutting back on feeding and getting some CPDs since I have a taller tank and they would inhabit the middle. I also got a Nerite snail to cleanup leftover detritus and not reproduce.

Those things are gross, man. >_<


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

shrimpNewbie said:


> Planaria I will add isn't bad for your tank. Provides extra snacks for smaller fish


That depends. Some planaria will attack and kill shrimp. I saw the videos. It's horrifying. D:


----------

